# Crate size ???



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira will be needing a larger crate soon. Her crate basically is head to tail when she sleeps.

Her parents were roughly 75 and 85 lbs, so we expect Kira to be pretty much the same.

We're not sure if we need a 36 inch or a 42 inch.

The corner that holds her crate, is better suited for the 36.

What size crate do you have for what size dog?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My dogs have a 42 inch for the house crate - seems to be fine for up to about 80lbs.
They can travel in a 36 and be ok. Mine are 50-75lbs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

42 do you have Ocean State Job Lot near you?? I got a nice 42 inch from there for 65$ and has DOUBLE doors a bonus in my book


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

48 inch with the divider. It gives more head room as they grow. Definitely go with the 48... 36 is going to be way too small and 42 might get a little crammed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pup was in a crate that could fit
a Great Dane. he was fine in it. the only
time he soiled it was when he was sick
and that was more my fault because i didn't
get him out in time. i didn't like my pup
being crated for long periods of time without
being let out. my neighbor came in every 2 hours
to let my pup out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

May not need the divider. I brought home Beau almost 3 weeks ago and not one accident and he is already in a 42 inch crate.........I would get 48 if the dog was going to be crated most of the day but if just at night or when needed, I think it is overkill.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

best is the 48", but 42 will do.

nothing smaller or you'll find yourself buying yet another crate.

I swear by the 'life stages' crates.

they are also great for babysitting


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

zyppi said:


> best is the 48", but 42 will do.
> 
> nothing smaller or you'll find yourself buying yet another crate.
> 
> ...


OK 
Anne, thats just adorable!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I have two 48" crates and one 42". Both work great but, I prefer the larger one. My GSD's are 50 - 95 lbs.

If you are trying to decide between the 36" or the 42". I would go with the 42".


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> 42 do you have Ocean State Job Lot near you?? I got a nice 42 inch from there for 65$ and has DOUBLE doors a bonus in my book


I did the exact same thing.
My dog is 25.5 inches and (nearly) 70 pounds and it is plenty big enough.
48" if the dog is going to be an oversized shepherd.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

PaddyD said:


> I did the exact same thing.
> My dog is 25.5 inches and (nearly) 70 pounds and it is plenty big enough.
> 48" if the dog is going to be an oversized shepherd.


Not too sure about that. Lucy's about 24" and a solid 70 pounds and I had to upgrade her from a 42" to a 48" because it just wasn't high enough for her. She's not small, but I definitely wouldn't call her oversized either.

When she was sitting up with the 42", she'd have to hunch over, so I got her the 48" and it fits her much better. No more hunching over - much more comfortable.

Plus, this is America. Don't you know everything that's bigger is better?!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Not too sure about that. Lucy's about 24" and a solid 70 pounds and I had to upgrade her from a 42" to a 48" because it just wasn't high enough for her. She's not small, but I definitely wouldn't call her oversized either.
> 
> When she was sitting up with the 42", she'd have to hunch over, so I got her the 48" and it fits her much better. No more hunching over - much more comfortable.
> 
> Plus, this is America. Don't you know everything that's bigger is better?!


I just asked Abby if she wants a bigger crate and she said, "No thanks".
What can I tell you?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

PaddyD said:


> I just asked Abby if she wants a bigger crate and she said, "No thanks".
> What can I tell you?


Obviously, she's not an American. I don't care what her pedigree says.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Obviously, she's not an American. I don't care what her pedigree says.


It must be the German in her. She is mostly ASL but has a lot of GSL in there. Can track her back to Horand.

To the OP: sorry for side-tracking the thread.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Everyone here has a 48" crate (ranging from 66-84lbs), except for my big old guy (95lbs) he has a 52". 42" can work if you're not crating much. 40" and 36" Varikennels we use for traveling and it's cramped even for our smaller GSDs. They're not super comfortable to stay in for long period of time.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If she'll be crated while you're at work, go with the 48". If somebody stays at home, works irregular hours, or works from home and she won't be crated more than a few hours, you can get away with a 42". Definitely not the 36".


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

My pup will be 5 months in a couple days, he has already outgrown his 36 size crate, just got him a 48 for him, he looks so tiny in the new crate now  but I'm sure he'll grow into it . Get the largest crate you can.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Both of mine have 48". If i tried to put Riley in anything smaller i think he'd bite me and then drag me off a cliff with him to prove his point. We have a 36" for puppies and smaller doggie guests but neither of mine are happy with that one at all. They cant exactly comfortably go into a 42" and turn around or sit. Shasta is about 65lbs for now and Riley goes between 70 and 80lbs.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Our mix puppy who is 70 + lbs at 6 months is currently in a 48. Our 9yr 105lb shepherd has a 54 inch....we went with that size because he hadn't been crated in years, but with the arthritis, a puppy, and a toddler in the house we wanted him to have a "hiding spot".


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Def. don't consider the 36in. I have one and at 40lbs, she doesn't like going into it at all. The 36in won't allow them to stand or sit comfortably. 

I was pretty sure on the 42in until someone told me to get the 48in (you can always make a crate smaller with the divider, not so much the other way around). 

I have a 48in now and she loves it. I personally think it's worth it just for the extra height (when my 9 month old sits, her ears tips still come out of the crate). 48in Midwest double door that you can buy online for pretty cheap.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

The issue with the 36 and even the 42 is the height. Those GSD ears are big, and you don't want them to have to be ducking or getting their ears squished.

Both of mine use 48" crates that are a couple inches taller than a standard 48".


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is 84 lbs, and he is too tall to sit up straight in the 48 inch crate. Exactly like Rott-n-GSDs says, the ears are going to be smushed and the dog will be hunched. I went with a Great Dane ginormous crate.  Niko can hold a dinner party in there, which, okay, IS excessive, but I like that he can get up and move around, stretch a bit if he needs too...

Get the biggest crate you can find for the space you have, that would be my advice.


----------



## kgawley59 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, I am a new GSD puppy owner  When you talk about crate size...42", 48", and such, are you referring to the height, or the length of the crate? Thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Those sizes would be the length of the crate.


----------



## kgawley59 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

